# Just getting started



## rockyb (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello. My name is Rocky. I have lived in Lecanto, Florida, for a year now. Transplanted from the Philadelphia, PA area. I'm a female, retired 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 , and member _Scotty_ is my "significant other".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We are enjoying getting acquainted with smoking meats. I have looked up a lot of recipes, and find that there is no end to what you can do. 

We already have become quite knowledgeable with making wines and sausage. Soon we will be getting into making cheese.

So far we have smoked a brisket, which came out excellent. We are smoking a pork butt today. Next we will be smoking a pastrami, which has soaked in brine for a week and is now curing in a juniper berry rub for the next couple of weeks, and a _buckboard bacon _recipe of "Bill's". I am anxious to see how it all comes out, not to mention the good eating that comes along with it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Has anyone made a pastrami yet? _I haven't had a lot of time to read all the forums, but I will get with it soon._

We expect to be at the "smoke out" next week_._ Hope to meet a lot of you good folks there.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome! I was getting confused but I now know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Where are you from in Philly? I grew up across the river in NJ


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to SMF Rocky, It seems that you got a handle on things. I am looking forwrd to making pastrami myself. I believe deejaydebbi has made it before. Don't forget the Q-view.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I guess if everyone's current plans hold up, I will meet you next Saturday the FL Griller's place.

I know there are several pastrami recipes around, but since you asked about them I will post the one I use for your viewing.

PASTRAMI

1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup black peppercorns
4 tbs coriander seeds
2 tbs juniper berries
2 tsp granulated garlic
1 tsp dry ginger

1 brisket flat, well trimmed, about 5 or 6 lbs.

1 qt beef broth
2 cups water, or 12 oz water + bottle of beer
4 tbs pickling spices
4 bay leaves 
2 tbs additional juniper berries
2 tbs additional black peppercorns

Place peppercorns, coriander seeds and juniper berries in a spice grinder or strong blender.  Give them a quick whirl so that all is crushed to approximate size of salt.  Mix the salt, sugar, garlic, and ginger with the seasonings from the grinder.  

Reserve 1/4 of the seasonings.  Rub the flat thoroughly on all sides with seasonings.  Wrap in saran wrap, then aluminum foil.  Place in a glass pan in the refrigerator.  Turn daily for at least one week, up to two weeks is better.  Remove brisket from all wrappings.  Place on rack in pan so it can drain, and put uncovered in refrigerator for at least four hours, or overnight, until very dry.

 Prepare smoker to run at 200 deg, or lower (preferable).  Remove from refrigerator and place cold in the smoker.  Smoke brisket between two and three hours depending on strength of wood used at lowest temperature you can still get smoke.  

Remove pastrami from smoker and place in kettle just large enough to hold it.  Cover the pastrami with a broth made from stock and water, stock, water and beer.  Add the reserved rub, the pickling spice, the bay leaves, the additional juniper berries, and the additional black peppercorns.  

Bring to a simmer, cover, and simmer until the meat is tender.  2-1/2 - 3 hours.

Remove from water and slice, as thin as you can, across the grain, on the bias.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 5, 2007)

If I can't get the juniper berries can I leave them out


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, now that your here I guess Scotty will have to behave


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello Rocky glad to have you here on the SMF, I'm stuck here in Philly right now. But now that I found this fourm it's not to bad. Hope to see more of you here.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice to have you here, RockyB!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## scotty (Oct 5, 2007)

Juniper berries are optional according to DJs website.
I orderd some from 

http://www.butchersandpackers.com/ oops thats a canadian company


*this is the company I use* 
http://www.butcher-packer.com/


i am making an order for more items since the pound prices are very good and the shipping cost by % will be in better ballance


----------



## scotty (Oct 5, 2007)

One of my biker buddies is also named Rocky.

http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d...and friends/?action=view&current=c9384cfd.jpg

A rather large ex marine. He didnt like the names being the same. We call her Miss Rocky at the bike shop. She is an ex marine also.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 oh oh


----------



## smokeys my pet (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome and I hope you have as much fun as I have had in my very very short time here.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, but it won't taste the same.  I will bring you some next Saturday........as long as I remember to..........might want to reminde me.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky, welcome to the SMF, the hottest smokin' site on the net.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to the smf. glad ya found us.


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 5, 2007)

EX-MARINE!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Once a Marine, Always a Marine or Not as Mean, Not as Lean but stil a US Marine!  

Semper Fi to both Rocky's!!! 
Women Marines, Fewer, Prouder!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're both here!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Rocky -

I glad you decided to join us. You love the group here we're all a bit crazy sometimes.

You can skip the juniper berries but as someone said it won't tates the same even though they are very mild tasting. I do know a few people that do skip them though and they still like it. I think you'll enjoy it more if you used them.

Fatback -

Where ever did you find a pastrami recipe that uses ginger? Chinese pastrami?


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## rockyb (Oct 5, 2007)

We got a pound of Juniper Berries on line at a reasonable price.  I read that they were used by the Romans in place of pepper.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually moved here from a place called Bensalem. That is just over the northern boarder from Philly in Lower Bucks County.  I was born and raised in the city of Chester which is south of Philly.


----------



## rockyb (Oct 5, 2007)

For the pastrami, we didn't get the juniper berries in time to put them in the brine. But I have it wrapped up with them in the rub right now. Guess better late than never, huh?


----------



## meowey (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,lookin forward to your posts , see ya in the forums .


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 6, 2007)

A friend of mine from California came up with that recipe.  Knowing the high Asian population out there, you might not be far off with the Chinese pastrami bit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Maybe we should change the title to California Pastrami.  LOL


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Rocky!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you Aboard!...You're gonna like it here!...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 6, 2007)

Fatback

We're getting a HUGE Asian population here with the casinos. Great shopping now for Asian spices and such.

Rocky

Did you smash the berries first? Sometimes I throw them in this little blender chopper thingy I've got but mostly I use a morter and pestle.

Whole berries are okay in the brine but smashed ones are best on the rub.


----------

